# Panama City Beach



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Since we had the weather change the day before Thanksgiving and the winds are from the SE to SW and the surf is up. I have caught some nice pompano over the past couple of days off the beach back of Thomas Drive. I just go out for an hour or so. I went out today (Monday) for 2 hours after the storm went through and picked up a 17"er pompano on store bought shrimp.

Here's the picture


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

haha small world, i fished in about the exact same spot at the exact same time and caught 2 that day and a bluefish. nice catch! :fishing: whereabouts on thomas drive were ya fishin?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice haul. You look familiar too.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

bcssux said:


> haha small world, i fished in about the exact same spot at the exact same time and caught 2 that day and a bluefish. nice catch! :fishing: whereabouts on thomas drive were ya fishin?


I was out front of the Watercress from 3 to 4.30pm .....Rain stopped at 3.....nobody on the beach for miles either way....where were you????


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

just a bit down the beach in front of largo mar. i fished there every mornin and every afternoon for about 4 days. i didnt see anybody up and down the beach either. then again its hard to tell a walker from a fisherman from that far away, oh well


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

bcssux said:


> just a bit down the beach in front of largo mar. i fished there every mornin and every afternoon for about 4 days. i didnt see anybody up and down the beach either. then again its hard to tell a walker from a fisherman from that far away, oh well


I,m staying at the Regency Towers, next door to LM, I'm staying at a condo on the 12th floor ...great for reading the beach. Where you the guy out there during the week at sunrise???. I only fished back of the RT Sunday ....too many people there doing the week. There are some nice holes back of the Watercrest, and further west. 

I heading north on Sat.for Christmas...but I will be back on the beach in the new year for 3 months. Hope to meet you on the beach. My beach cart has yellow Roleez wheels. :fishing:


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

yep. sunrise everyday haha. most relaxing time of the day, fish or no fish, but this trip it was usually with fish. ill post some pics i took with my new camera if i can ever get it figured out and find its little cord thing. how often do you go down?


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

bcssux said:


> yep. sunrise everyday haha. most relaxing time of the day, fish or no fish, but this trip it was usually with fish. ill post some pics i took with my new camera if i can ever get it figured out and find its little cord thing. how often do you go down?


I have fished out back of the Regency if the water is deep enough between the beach and the sandbar. This year it looked shallow. Mainly I look for spots along Thomas Drive that I can access and park my van.

We spend four months in the Regency at PCB. Nov., Jan., Feb., and March. Last year it was horrible fishing ...a high over the panhandle all winter...we had flat water and very few breezes. out of the SE, or south to get the waves up. I know guys that didn't catch any pompano at all last winter.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

nomadfl said:


> I have fished out back of the Regency if the water is deep enough between the beach and the sandbar. This year it looked shallow. Mainly I look for spots along Thomas Drive that I can access and park my van.
> 
> We spend four months in the Regency at PCB. Nov., Jan., Feb., and March. Last year it was horrible fishing ...a high over the panhandle all winter...we had flat water and very few breezes. out of the SE, or south to get the waves up. I know guys that didn't catch any pompano at all last winter.


my guess is that alot of that was due to the beach renourishment they did, but thats just my theory


----------

